# Mantid's!



## Albino (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey every one,My names Jake Im 22 live in Arizona love Mantid's and just had an amazing find! I have kept mantid's all my life (when i could find them).I decided to get online and start sharing my experiences.... Here is my newest one. Its name is Equinsu ocha!!!!! Can some one tell me if its male or female?! Im thinking its a young female (it eats everything fast) but it kind of looks like a male. Let me know what you think.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome! Its kind of far away, can you get a closer shot?

mainly of the abdomen, 6 segments is female 8 is male


----------



## Albino (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh thank you! I just checked, I FINALLY found my self a female mantid! YUSSS! Its closest segment to the body is about half the size of the other 5 i hope she gets big  .


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 15, 2010)

She does appear to be a female with those little half sized wings. Got yourself a looker! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Albino (Oct 15, 2010)

Laura G said:


> She does appear to be a female with those little half sized wings. Got yourself a looker! Welcome to the forum!


Why thank you! Here is a pic of her belly.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 15, 2010)

Laura must have way better eye balls than me  because I couldn't see the wings till she pointed it out.

but from both photo's I'm 99.9% sure its a girl.

now you just need Mr. studly.


----------



## Albino (Oct 15, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Laura must have way better eye balls than me  because I couldn't see the wings till she pointed it out.
> 
> but from both photo's I'm 99.9% sure its a girl.
> 
> now you just need Mr. studly.


Yes, yes i do. I would like an Albino male of the same species what ever that might be. How rare are albino mantids?


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Jake, nice find.

-Kevin


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 15, 2010)

You've found an adult female _Iris oratoria_. As far as I know, that's not an albino mantid. It's one of the color phases the species can have.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 15, 2010)

Ntsees said:


> You've found an adult female _Iris oratoria_. As far as I know, that's not an albino mantid.


I agree. The pale coloration is just normal.

And I guess I just have good eyes!


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Albino (Oct 17, 2010)

When can i start breeding this? Can i use a different species of mantid like orchid to keep the white colors?


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope, you have to breed within the same species to get any babies


----------



## novaz (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome

great find


----------

